

Ptpython: Interactive Python prompt with syntax highlighting, code completion - juanpabloaj
https://github.com/jonathanslenders/ptpython

======
Veratyr
Pretty cool! Has a lot of the same features as the IPython notebook but with a
few extra things that make it stand out like syntax validation and tabs.

